# Ist Programmierer ein guter Beruf, wenn man viel zocken will?



## Bluesman89 (23. Juli 2018)

Ich habe Interesse fürs Programmieren, aber habe Bedenken, dass man nach einem Tag voller Programmieren keine Lust mehr hat zu zocken.
Sollte ich etwas anderes lernen?


----------



## DerFakeAccount (23. Juli 2018)

Ich kann zwar nicht aus der Sicht eines Programmierers sprechen, aber aus der Sicht eines Systemadministrators.

Bei 8 Stunden am Tag habe ich kein Problem damit Abends noch ordentlich zu spielen, nur muss man sich auf Hobbys an der frischen Luft suchen, ansonsten geht man nervlich kaputt wenn man die ganze Zeit nur vorm Bildschirm hängt.


----------



## Gimmick (23. Juli 2018)

Wo soll man da nur anfangen?

Arbeite möglichst in einem Beruf, der Dir Spaß macht. Wenn das Interesse am aktuellen Hobby dann nachlässt, suchst Du dir eben ein anderes.
Nur immer bedenken: Zuviel sitzen ist ungesund .

Aus eigener Erfahrung:

Ja, seit ich in die Softwareentwicklung gewandert bin sitze ich auf der Arbeit (noch) mehr am Rechner und das Bedürfnis nach PC-Kontakt nach Feierabend wurde reduziert. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich keine PC-Spiele mehr spiele.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2018)

Ich kenne auch jemanden der war 30 Jahre lang Programmierer. Der hat nach Feierabend die Schnauze voll von Computern gehabt und andere Sachen gemacht.


----------



## Kusanar (23. Juli 2018)

Also wenn du das Maximum an Zockzeit pro Tag willst, dann musst du Hartz IV beantragen. 

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen: Es gibt Tage, da will ich nach 8 Stunden vorm Schirm überhaupt keinen Rechner mehr anfassen. Maximal um an der Hardware zu basteln, aber sicher nicht mehr zum Zocken. Die Augen machen irgendwann mal Schlapp und die Maushand lässt grüßen...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Juli 2018)

Ist viel zocken ein gutes Hobby, wenn man Programmierer werden möchte?

Du musst schauen, welche deiner Interessen überwiegt. Es gibt wohl schlimmere Schicksale, als weniger Zeit mit Computerspielen zu verbringen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juli 2018)

Wie sind denn deine Programmierkenntnisse bisher?


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juli 2018)

Ich denke das "Problem" könnte wohl auf alle Berufe zutreffen die den ganzen Tag mit Computer zutun haben. Ich bin in der Bauteilentwicklung, somit den ganzen Berufstag am CAD. (Besprechungen etc. mal ausgeklammert) Und ich muss sagen, es gibt Tage da hab ich Abends auch keine Lust mehr mich vor den PC zu setzen. 

Wie schon gesagt, das wichtigste ist eh einen körperlichen Ausgleich zu schaffen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Du musst schauen, welche deiner Interessen überwiegt. Es gibt wohl schlimmere Schicksale, als weniger Zeit mit Computerspielen zu verbringen.


Kenne ich. Habe jetzt den neuen PC und zocke kaum. Habe neue Spiele nur angespielt. Aber ich denke das liegt jetzt auch am sommerlichen Wetter.
Ab September wird es wieder mehr schätze (und hoffe) ich.


----------



## azzih (23. Juli 2018)

Ähm das ist ein Problem von jedem Job wenn du nach 8-9 Stunden wieder zu hause bist. Da bist du einfach unter Umständen müde, hast eventuell bereits zig Stunden auf den Bildschirm gestarrt und fühlst dich etwas ausgelaugt.

Mach ein Job der dir Spass macht,und wenn du da noch die Wahl hast halt nix wo man irgendwie Schicht- oder Wochenenddienste schieben muss. Denn das kollidiert doch sehr mit der Freizeitplanung. Bei dem Wetter würd ich auch lieber mal vor die Türe gehn oder raus sitzen. Ist immer grausig wenn man diese kalkweissen IT Gestalten sieht^^


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Ist immer grausig wenn man diese kalkweissen IT Gestalten sieht^^


Kellerkinder!


----------



## taks (23. Juli 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Ist immer grausig wenn man diese kalkweissen IT Gestalten sieht^^


Das nennt sich noble Blässe 

Ich bin Abends meist zu Müde um noch zu zocken. Dafür am Wochenende.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Kenne ich. Habe jetzt den neuen PC und zocke kaum. Habe neue Spiele nur angespielt. Aber ich denke das liegt jetzt auch am sommerlichen Wetter.
> Ab September wird es wieder mehr schätze (und hoffe) ich.


Ich zocke seit Jahren kaum und hoffe nicht, dass es jemals wieder mehr wird. Arbeite auch hauptsächlich am PC, aber damit hat das eher weniger zu tun. 

btw: Helle oder blasse Haut ist nichts Schlimmes. Schlimm ist nur, wenn man sein Haus nicht verlässt.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juli 2018)

Bluesman89 schrieb:


> Ich habe Interesse fürs Programmieren, aber habe Bedenken, dass man nach einem Tag voller Programmieren keine Lust mehr hat zu zocken.
> Sollte ich etwas anderes lernen?



Es gibt etliche andere Berufe, bei denen man auch den ganzen Tag vor dem Bildschirm sitzt.
Eigentlich sitzt man bei jedem Beruf im Büro nur vor dem Bildschirm, egal ob man programmiert oder nicht.

Als Leiter vom Einkauf sitze ich auch den gannzen Tag vor Bildschirmen. 
Da gibt es Tage, wo ich abends durch das Zocken schön abschalten kann und dann gibt es Tage, wo ich mich lieber körperlich betätige.
Wenn du nach einem 8 Stunden Tag gleich am PC versumpfst, kommst du irgendwann, wenn du älter bist, gar nicht mehr klar und es ist extrem anstrengend für die Augen.
In jungen Jahren konnte ich auch ohne Probleme Stunden am PC verbringen. Mittlerweile merke ich, wie es die Augen manchmal sehr anstrengt und v.a. auf den Rücken geht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Juli 2018)

Ich habe einen Beruf wo ich keinen PC habe. Bin aber 8 Stunden auf den Beinen und habe Stress.
Nach der Arbeit habe ich auch sehr wenig Lust zum zocken. Bin da einfach zu müde. 
Lieber noch etwas vor den TV und dann zeitig ins Bett.
Gezockt wird eigentlich nur am Wochenende und im Urlaub.


----------

